# Need control-keys / tricks to play FIFA Soccer 2004



## Knight (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi All,
           I need to know the control-keys/tricks to play FIFA Soccer 2004.
Below r the keys that I know:  
A - tackle/lob pass,
E- run fast taking the ball,
S- short pass
D - attacking shot

with this, I cant compete with the opponent team (lets say with a low-rated team). Every time, I concede 6 (or more) goals.

I usually, play with Game setttings -Professional mode.

What else, can I do.  What in this world is Off-The-ball-Control.

what are teh tricks to play a free-kick.

Please help me in this regard.


----------



## ujjwal (Aug 31, 2004)

ok, I play FIFA 2001, but I suppose the commands should be same/similiar

Attack
CTRL - Jump over the tackler
ALT - 360 spin
W - Turbo
E - Hold ball
Q - Through pass

Defense

CTRL - Order team mates to attack the possesor
ALT - Trick em into making an offside
D - tackle
A - slide tackle
S - Swith player

There are more combo moves and all, but these should do for professional.


----------



## Knight (Sep 1, 2004)

*The keys Q,W does nothing.*

The keys Q,W does nothing.

anyway, thanks for the reply


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2004)

W is for long pass, but u need to master th Off-the-ball control to do it properly.


----------



## vysakh (Oct 2, 2004)

the keys of fifa 2004 are

A- offensive tackle/cross
S-ground pass/switch player/head
D-defensive tackle/shoot/clearance
W-ground shot
E-hold down this key and the directional key for sprinting ( not that if you         sprint u will lose the ball fast)

I used these keys and i fininshed 3 seasons without any losses or draws


----------



## vysakh (Oct 2, 2004)

*FIFA 2004*

the keys of fifa 2004 are

A- offensive tackle/cross
S-ground pass/switch player/head
D-defensive tackle/shoot/clearance
W-ground shot
E-hold down this key and the directional key for sprinting ( not that if you         sprint u will lose the ball fast)

I used these keys and i fininshed 3 seasons without any losses or draws


----------



## rockyj123 (Oct 2, 2004)

forget 2004 guys... 05 demo is out n full game's gonna come out on the 15th.....


----------

